# recommendation for rail and stile bit set



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm about to begin making my first cabinet doors using rail-and-stile technique. I'm looking around the websites and can't make up my mind which bit set to buy. I like the Freud Premier bit set, but I can't really justify the $120 cost. Rockler sells a two piece set for $90, but the reviews are luke-warm.

Does anyone out there have a recommendation for a good quality two-piece rail-and-stile bit set that's affordable? I like the round-over-with-bead profile best. And I will be constructing the doors in red oak using a router table and my Bosch 1617E router.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been using the Bosch matched set lately.........but they aint cheap!


----------



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

Love my CMTs, but they're practically unaffordable. When these die I'll probably suck it up and go Freud or Whiteside, they're reliable. 

But if you want cheap to try out the setup then probably MLCS. Cheaper bits only mean more sharpening and possibly fuzzies, both can be corrected.


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been using bits from Infinity (www.infinitytools.com), including a couple rail and stile sets and like them alot. They aren't real cheap but they aren't all that expensive for the quality you get. I have been using my sets from them for a few years now with no loss of performance. The stuff that works well very often just is not as cheap as we would like.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm also a big fan of Infinity products....always made to high standards with performance to match. 

The Freud 2+2 technology is very good too.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have the MLCS Stacked rail and Stile bit....it is very easy to set up, and its only $54.95.....I really like it.....


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

I use the Sommerfeld bits excellent quality but not cheap. Their cabinet bits are a matching set so when you switch between the pattern & the cope bit you do not need to adjust between the two. I use a small rubber grommet down in the collet & bottom the bits down on that & this sets your bits at the same height.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Wizard1500 said:


> I have the MLCS Stacked rail and Stile bit....it is very easy to set up, and its only $54.95.....I really like it.....



I second MLCS bits I know they have better bits but for the price I'm happy with the ones I have.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

You could try e-bay. You can find some inexpensive sets. I know some who buy bits here & are satisfied with them.

http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I'm going over all your replies and checking out the websites. I plan to purchase one of these recommendations over the weekend and will post my final selection.


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

If you can stand one more reply...I bought a (don't laugh) Harbor Freight economy door makers bit set, (I think they retail for $40, on sale for around $20. I used them to make a set of doors for a cabinet recently, and the results were great. The fit & finish were all I could want. Now if you're going into production work, they might not hold up, but for occasional work I think they are fine.


----------



## fshrmn43 (Apr 2, 2010)

Woodline USA have several different rail & stile bits for $58.50 per set.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out the video from Freud*

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/toolschool&temp=yes
 bill


----------

